

As Facebook stock sinks, how secure is Zuckerberg's job? - QuarkSpark
http://www.usatoday.com/money/perfi/stocks/story/2012-08-18/facebook-pressures/57122450/1

======
yumraj
Zuckerberg has 57% voting rights, which, unless I'm mistaken, effectively
means that the board and shareholders are powerless to force a change.

So, the way I see it, it seems Zuckerberg will be CEO till he wants to be the
CEO, and even if there is a change in CEO, with 57% control, Zuckerberg will
have total control and the new CEO would be in name only.

------
programminggeek
Facebook was overpriced from day one and their P/E shows it. Is Facebook going
to make a lot of money and stay a very successful company? YEP! Is it worth
100x earnings at the moment? I don't know.

Right now, Apple's P/E is like 15, so FB is priced at a 6x growth premium over
Apple. It's possible that FB is priced too high or Apple too low, or maybe
both are priced sensibly, but if I were throwing money around on Facebook
stock, I would have shorted it months ago too.

As for Zuckerburg, it's his company and he's going to run it, that much isn't
going to change.

